
Show HN: CallStop, a 100% Effective Robocall Blocker - davidajackson
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/callstop/id1455892856?ign-mpt=uo%3D2
======
davidajackson
I know this a problem that a lot of people on Hacker news have been frustrated
with. I decided to develop a solution that uses whitelisting, which is a
better approach than blacklisting.

Here's some more information about CallStop. CallStop automatically creates a
whitelist from your contacts, and allows people to send you whitelist requests
effortlessly via text links.

You can also manage an unlimited number of temporary PINs which you can drop
into Slack, your email footer or anywhere where groups of people reach you.

When an unknown caller calls your device number, they hear the following
message:

"You have reached a phone number protected by CallStop. If you know this
person, press 1 to send a whitelist request with a quick note. If you have a
PIN to reach this person directly, press 2 and enter the PIN."

How does the app work? You forward your number to your CallStop number upon
signup. Incoming calls are received via VOIP pushkit and filtered via
whitelist rules.

If you want to accept all calls as most phones do currently, you can just
toggle that on in the Settings page of CallStop.

You can also customize your voice message upon signup to add a personal touch.

I've also created a landing page at callstop.com for the app.

I hope this solves this problem for many of you! Thanks

